# Bessacarr E370 fresh water pump



## 370man (Apr 5, 2011)

After collecting my E370 from winter storage I find the fresh water pump draws current but does not operate. The water system was fully drained before the winter. My problem is trying to locate the pump! It does not appear to be in the water tank and following the water pipe the only place left which I have not searched is under the outside end of the hot water tank in the rear offside under seat compartment. Has anyone some firm information on this before I start removing the hot water tank etc.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi and welcome...ours is an E530 and so probably not in the same place but a quick phone call to Swift will have you sorted. They used to be regulars on the forum but not seen for a while:

http://www.swiftleisure.co.uk/contact-swift

G


----------



## 370man (Apr 5, 2011)

Many thanks for the link. I had looked on the Bessacarr site but they only gave dealers numbers. Contacted Swifts and chatted to a guy in the Technical Dept who phoned me back within half an hour. In fact the pump is in the tank, I removed the large red plastic screw cover and, with some discomfort, managed to free the pump which now works perfectly. I think the highlight of the job was the water running down my arm just as cramp set in to my right calf muscle....Anyway thanks for the lead and all done.


----------

